# Nanoxia Fan Treff



## Geno2009 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Nano Technologie von Nanoxia. Bitte lass uns hier austauschen darüber wo man Nanoxia einsetzen kann und was ihr davon hält. Ich würde gerne einen Fan Club für Nanoxia gründen. Weil dieser Hersteller einen Lüfter gebaut der einfach perfekt ist..


----------



## Shibi (11. Januar 2009)

Naja, perfekt ist er nicht, aber besser als mancher andere. 
An Noiseblocker kommt er nicht ran. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Geno2009 (11. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Naja, perfekt ist er nicht, aber besser als mancher andere.
> An Noiseblocker kommt er nicht ran.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Nun Noiseblocker hat lange nichts gehabt wo raus Sie hätten Stolz sein können. Und lüfter mit Sleeve Lager halte ich nicht für toll. Immer sind das nur lager die für 35000 Stunden halten. Aber die schreiben da einfach 180000 Stunden oder so drauf.. Der Lüfter Kostet in der Herstellung sicher nicht viel und wird für Mega viel Kohle verkauft. Ob das anlügen von Kunden und abzocken nice und fair ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Shibi (11. Januar 2009)

Nehmen wir an die Lüfterlager würden wirklich "nur" 35000 Stunden halten. Das wären ja "nur" 4 Jahre Dauerbetrieb. Da ein PC bei normalen Menschen vielleicht 5-6h am Tag läuft wären es über 16 Jahre Haltbarkeit. Und nach 16 Jahren einen neuen Lüfter zu kaufen sollte in Ordnung sein.

Und was ist ein Sleeve lager? Sleeve ist für mich das hier.

Und mega viel Kohle? Ein Noiseblocker XL1 kostet 6,90€. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nanotek (11. Januar 2009)

Geno2009 schrieb:


> Nun Noiseblocker hat lange nichts gehabt wo raus Sie hätten Stolz sein können. Und lüfter mit Sleeve Lager halte ich nicht für toll. Immer sind das nur lager die für 35000 Stunden halten. Aber die schreiben da einfach 180000 Stunden oder so drauf.. Der Lüfter Kostet in der Herstellung sicher nicht viel und wird für Mega viel Kohle verkauft. Ob das anlügen von Kunden und abzocken nice und fair ist weiß ich nicht.


 
ich sehe das Ähnlich wie du. Noiseblocker gehört zwar zu den Veteranen der Lüfterindustrie - haben aber sich im Punkto Lüfterlager verschlechtert. Sind weg vom Kugellager hin zum Sleeve. Ich habe ein Multiframe aus einander genommen, nachdem ich ein Gummi verlohren hatte, voll ******* das Lager - ist genau das gleiche Lager drin was bei meinen billigen China Sleeve Lüfter vom Gehäuse Hersteller drin hatte.


----------



## Geno2009 (11. Januar 2009)

Danke Nanotek,

schön zu sehen das auch andere gibt die meine Meinung haben.


----------



## Medina (11. Januar 2009)

Ich muss allerdings Shibi zustimmen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind Noiseblocker noch ruhiger als die Nanoxia. Ich halte sie für den besseren Lüfter


----------



## Geno2009 (11. Januar 2009)

Was ist ein Sleeve Lager - Sleeve Lager sind hülsen Lager. Lager des Rotorstiftes passiert in einer Plastikhülse die gefettet wird. verdampft oder reibt sich das fett ab - wird die Hülse beschädigit und nach einiger Zeit werden sie lauter. Diese Lüfter sind in der Produktion sehr billig. Aber es bleibt zu erwähnen das Sleeve oder Hülsen Lager auch immer noch die zu den extrem leisesten Lagern gehören. Nur im Punkto Lebensdauer sind sie halt ganz unten..


----------



## Nanotek (11. Januar 2009)

Das ist ein Hülsen Lager - Sehe Bild Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geno2009 (11. Januar 2009)

Hiermal Infomationen was Nanoxia an Technologien verwendet:

TECHNOLOGIE
Nano Technology Lager
Den Kern aller Nanoxia Highend Lüfterserien bildet das NanoTechnology Lager. Die Verwendung des speziellen Nanotechnologie-Kunststoffs ermöglicht es, sehr robuste und abriebsarme Lüfterlager zu fertigen, welche eine Betriebsdauer von mehr als 150.000 Stunden erzielen. 

Das Nanoxia Nano Technology Lager muss dank seiner speziellen Oberflächenstruktur nicht gefettet oder geölt werden und ist unempfindlich gegen Umwelteinflüsse wie Wasser, Staub oder Sand - Fremdkörper, welche größer als ein Nanometer sind, können nicht ins Lager eindringen und es beschädigen.

Für eine optimierte Dynamik besitzen die Nanoxia-Lüfter eine verbesserte Stift-Halterung, welche es ermöglicht, die Nanoxia Lüfterblades auch unter Wasser zu reinigen. So können wir auch aufgrund der Nanoxia Nano Technology-Lager auf unsere Lüfterserien 10 Jahre Hersteller-Garantie anbieten.


ECO Traction
Die ECO Traction wurde von X-Spice Technology Co. Ltd. als Erweiterung zum Nanoxia Nano Technology Lager entwickelt. Die ECO Traction ermöglicht einen sanfteren Anlauf und eine bessere Umwandlung von elektrischer Energie in Bewegungsenergie, was eine erhöhte Effizienz der Nanoxia-Lüftermotoren ermöglicht. Die ECO Traction leistet somit ihren kleinen Betrag zum besseren und effizienteren "Grünen PC".   

Makrolon® Rahmen und Rotoren
Der Rahmen und der Rotor der Nanoxia-Lüfter werden aus dem High-Tech Polycarbonat Makrolon® von Bayer MaterialScience gefertigt. Dieses seit Jahrzehnten bewährte Material ermöglicht die Herstellung von sehr leichten, bruchfesten und robusten Bauteilen.


Ausbalancierte Rotoren
Für einen sauberen, ruhigen Lauf eines Gehäuselüfters ist es unabdingbar, daß Rotor und Lüfterblätter bestmöglich ausbalanciert werden. Nur wenn die Seitwärtsbewegung durch Gewichte im Gehäuse getrimmt wird, ist eine sehr lange Lebensdauer garantiert. Durch den Einsatz modernster Computer-Technologien sind die Nanoxia Rotoren auf eine Toleranz von weniger als 0.2mm perfekt ausgewuchtet und geprüft.

PWM Technologie
Mit der Pulsweitenmodulation lässt sich die Lüfterleistung optimal an die CPU-Last anpassen. Über einen 4-Pin Anschluss erhält der Lüftermotor vom Mainboard ein spezielles PWM-Signal, welches von der Lüfterelektronik ausgewertet wird und die Motorleistung permanent den Anforderungen entsprechend nachreguliert.

Vibekiller Bolts
Die Aufgabe der von Nanoxia selbst entwickelten Vibekiller Bolts ist es, die Übertragung der Lüftervibration auf das Computergehäuse zu dämpfen.  Die Vibekiller-Lüfterbefestigungen sind serienmäßig bei allen Nanoxia-FX und FX+ Lüftern in Packungsinhalt enthalten, darüber hinaus sind sie auch als Zubehör erhältlich.


----------



## Geno2009 (11. Januar 2009)

Neues Produkt gefunden : Hier Auszug aus der Beschreibung von einen Online Shops


Produktbeschreibung

Die Nanoxia Nano TF-1000 besteht zu 100% aus reinem Flüssigmetall, dass mit modernsten Entwicklungs- und Fertigungsverfahren für besonders hohe Ansprüche produziert wurde. Es enthällt keine nichtmetallischen Zusätze wie Silikone oder Metalloxide. Daher überzeugt die Nano TF-1000 durch eine deutlich bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als herkömmliche Wärmeleitpasten. Die Paste enthält weder Quecksilber, Blei, oder andere Schwermetalle. Es ist daher nicht brennbar, nicht explosiv und bildet keine Dämpfe.

Eigenschaften:
Produktname:	Nano TF-1000
Packungsinhalt:	Flüssigmetall, reicht für ca. 30 Anwendungen
Hinweis:	Die Wärmeleitpaste ist nicht für Kühlkörper mit Aluminiumbodenplatte geeignet!


----------



## Nanotek (11. Januar 2009)

Was genau ist das?? 

Flüssig Metall? Ist das sowas wie die Coollaboratory?

30 Anwendungen? Soviel mit 0,5 Gr? - Wie viel soll man davon den nur nutzen???


----------



## Shibi (11. Januar 2009)

Es stellt sich nur die Frage für was man 150.000 Stunden Lebensdauer benötigt. 35.000h reichen völlig aus. Das einzige wo du so eine Lebensdauer vielleicht benötigst sind Server.

Flüssigmetall ist übrigens meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz ideal, da es leitend ist. Besonders für unerfahrene anwender stellt es eine Gefahr da, wenn ein Tropfen danebe geht kann es zu einem Kurzschluss kommen.
Des weiteren ist Flüssigmetall bei weitem nicht der beste Wärmeleiter den es gibt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Geno2009 (11. Januar 2009)

Nanotek schrieb:


> Was genau ist das??
> 
> Flüssig Metall? Ist das sowas wie die Coollaboratory?
> 
> 30 Anwendungen? Soviel mit 0,5 Gr? - Wie viel soll man davon den nur nutzen???



Ich weiß nicht wieviel Gram es sind - Es ist aber so eine Spritze wie sie auch Coollaboratory verwendet. Ich habe die beim Onlineshop Friese-IT gefunden.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Naja, perfekt ist er nicht, aber besser als mancher andere.
> An Noiseblocker kommt er nicht ran.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



richtig Noiseblocker XL1 die dinger rocken !!!


----------



## Nanotek (11. Januar 2009)

Geno2009 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieviel Gram es sind - Es ist aber so eine Spritze wie sie auch Coollaboratory verwendet. Ich habe die beim Onlineshop Friese-IT gefunden.


 

Es gibt eine Review aus Spanien dort sieht man auch mehr.

Nanoxia Nano TF-1000 Compond Paste 0,5gr - Moddingextreme.com - ModdingeXtreme.com - pc modding. alimentatori pc, case modding, dissipatori cpu

Hier steht auch das es 0,5 Gr sind.


----------



## Geno2009 (11. Januar 2009)

Flüssigmetall ist übrigens meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz ideal schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist Flüssigmetall nicht der beste, ist es nicht so das Flüssigmetall in Performance Tests immer besser war als die Silber oder Silikonpsten von Noiseblocker


----------



## Nanotek (11. Januar 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> richtig Noiseblocker XL1 die dinger rocken !!!


 
Ein zwei Euro Lüfter für 6,50€ Rockt. Ein Nanoxia mit Nanotechnologie ist dem Noiseblocker XL1 in vielfacher hinsicht überlegen. Alle schon weil er wasserdicht ist und weil mit die Lüfterblätter entnehmen kann.


----------



## Shibi (11. Januar 2009)

> Wieso ist Flüssigmetall nicht der beste, ist es nicht so das Flüssigmetall in Performance Tests immer besser war als die Silber oder Silikonpsten von Noiseblocker



Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass Silikon besser ist. 

Der beste natürliche Wärmeleiter den es gibt ist Diamant. Und die besten künstlich hergestellten Wärmeleiter sind Nanotubes.



> Alle schon weil er wasserdicht ist und weil mit die Lüfterblätter entnehmen kann.


Meine Lüfter haben nicht so viel Kontakt mit Wasser, als dass sich Wasserdichte lohnen würden. Vielleicht hole ich Nanoxias wenns mal reinregnet.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Meine Lüfter haben nicht so viel Kontakt mit Wasser, als dass sich Wasserdichte lohnen würden. Vielleicht hole ich Nanoxias wenns mal reinregnet.


 
Nur brauchst du die Nanoxia dann auch nicht mehr, oder willst du defekte Hardware kühlen?


----------



## Geno2009 (11. Januar 2009)

Das die Nanoxias Wasserdicht sind. Spiegelt nur wieder das die Lüfter
unempfindlich gegenüber dreck(staub) und Wasser sind. In das Lüfterlager
kann rein Physikalisch kein Wasser oder ein Staubkorn eindringen. Aus diesen
Grund werden Sleeve(Hülsenlager) Lüfter in der Industrie verwendet. Hier nimmt lieber lüfter der klasse Nanoxias oder die Robusten Kugellager. Da in der Industrie die Lautstarke weniger zählt sind Kugellager die meist gekauften
Lüfter in der Industrie.


----------



## Shibi (11. Januar 2009)

Also meine Lüfter haben sich bisher noch nicht über den Staub beklagt. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Also meine Lüfter haben sich bisher noch nicht über den Staub beklagt. ^^
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 
Könnte daran liegen, dass die Oberfläche so gestaltet ist, dass Staub daran nicht haften bleibt.


----------



## Nanotek (11. Januar 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Könnte daran liegen, dass die Oberfläche so gestaltet ist, dass Staub daran nicht haften bleibt.


 
Die Frage stellt sich nicht was drausen sich mit dem Staub abspielt sondern was im inneren des Lüfters mit Staub passiert. Und dahaben Hülsenlager von Noiseblocker ganz schlechte Karten. Das ist einfach fakt.


----------



## steinschock (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab 2 Nanoxia und 2 NB und alle separat an meinen Scythe, bei gleichen 
U/Min find ich die Nanoxia besser.

Nanoxia IceGlow UV Protect ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (11. Januar 2009)

@ steinschock

was ist laut deiner aussage "besser" (ein weiter begriff)

-sind sie leiser?
-leisten sie mehr m³ luft  bei der gleichen anzahl an Umdrehungen?


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

Irgendiwe fehlt da ne auswahl möglichkeit [X]mag sie nicht


----------



## El-Hanfo (11. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Irgendiwe fehlt da ne auswahl möglichkeit [X]mag sie nicht


Hab ich mir auch gedacht.

MfG


----------



## steinschock (11. Januar 2009)

Sie sind auch bei niedriger Drehzahl etwas  stärker.
Bei einen NB wird das Lager hörbar.
Ich bin aber mit beiden zufrieden, und merke das nur weil mein PC offen auf dem Tisch steht.


----------



## Fabian (11. Januar 2009)

was bringt einem Nanoxia all die technologie,wenn der Noiseblocker ohne das trotzdem leiser ist?

Soll doch jeder das kaufen was er will,ob Nanoxia,Noiseblocker Arctic oder xilence.
Ist doch schnuppe,hauptsache man selber ist damit zufrieden.
Man muss nicht alle davon überzeugen das seine Lieblingssachen die besten sind.


----------



## Lee (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte früher Noxis und jetzt Noisis...

Was soll ich sagen, die Noisis sehen besser aus, sind viel leiser und dazu noch billiger...

Weshalb also Nanoxia?


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

Grüne Farbe, geringe Anlaufspannung und wasserfest


----------



## f3rr1s (11. Januar 2009)

Nanoxia lüfter sagen mir mehr zu als die Noisis wegen der grünen Farbe und leise genug sind sie ja


----------



## Shibi (12. Januar 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Uziflator Beitrag anzeigen
> Irgendiwe fehlt da ne auswahl möglichkeit [X]mag sie nicht
> Hab ich mir auch gedacht.



Ja, so gings mir auch. Hab dann auf "soll alles so beliben" geklickt, damit die nicht noch mehr auf den Markt bringen und hier noch mehr Leute rumlaufen und unschuldigen Firmen unterstellen, dass sie nur abzocken und betrügen würden.
Am Ende baut Nanoxia noch ein Gehäuse und hier stellen sich die Leute dann hin und fangen an, dass Lian Li Billigprodukte macht. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> ...
> Am Ende baut Nanoxia noch ein Gehäuse und hier stellen sich die Leute dann hin und fangen an, dass Lian Li Billigprodukte macht.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



naja in punkto Lüfter stimmt es schon! ich hab schon drei von dennen zerstört!

auch und ich hab auch Nanoxia und find die gut. einen NB hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand aber im Moment bevorzuge ich die nanoxia da sie optisch in mein zocker-PC passen

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## steinschock (12. Januar 2009)

Alles ist besser wie jemand der sich äußert und das Produkt nie hatte.
Aber bestimmt gleich behauptet das er es kennt obwohl er es nicht mag  

Die Fanboys werden immer  jetzt suchen sie schon Lüfter aus.


----------



## Overlocked (12. Januar 2009)

Was heißt hier Fanboys- wir sind keine enthusiastischen Fanboys, wir favorisieren eben nur im Lüftersegment Nanoxia.


----------



## steinschock (12. Januar 2009)

@ Overclocked

Ich glaub Du hast mich nicht verstanden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Alles ist besser wie jemand der sich äußert und das Produkt nie hatte.
> Aber bestimmt gleich behauptet das er es kennt obwohl er es nicht mag
> 
> Die Fanboys werden immer  jetzt suchen sie schon Lüfter aus.




War das jetzt auf mich bezogen?!
falls ja, Ich bin kein Fan-Boy. ich glaube ich habe mich zu kurz gefasst.
ich meine, dass ich die Nanoxia bevorzuge da sie Optisch in mein Zocker-Pc passen! und außerdem erwähnte ich in keinster weiße, dass ich gegen NB's bin!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## steinschock (12. Januar 2009)

Nein eins über Dir ich hab selbst Nanoxia + NB .

War auf shibi bezogen sollte sich aus meinen vorherigen post ableiten.


----------



## Shibi (13. Januar 2009)

Ich besitze 3 verschiene Nanoxias, einen FX12-1250, einen FX12-2000 und einen FX09-2200.

Des weiteren habe ich nie behauptet, dass Nanoxias schlecht wären, mir passt es nur nicht, dass sich die Nanoxia-Fans hinstellen und behaupten Noiseblocker würde Billigprodukte verkaufen und die Kunden abzocken. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Dicken (13. Januar 2009)

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer von 4 Nanoxia 120mm 1250 die auf meinen Side Radiator drehen. Sie sehen geil unter den Grünen Radiblenden aus, die ich mir selber gebaut habe. Ich finde Nanoxia Lüfter sind um drei klassen besser als Noiseblocker Lüfter. 1. Sind sie besser verarbeitet. 2. Ist die Lager Technologie Innovativ, 3. Sehen Sie einfach Cool aus.


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

Dicken schrieb:


> Ich finde Nanoxia Lüfter sind um drei klassen besser als Noiseblocker Lüfter. 1. Sind sie besser verarbeitet. 2. Ist die Lager Technologie Innovativ, 3. Sehen Sie einfach Cool aus.


Du behauptes das was Shibi meinte!



Shibi hast recht Nanoxia Fanboys reden die Noiseblocker schlecht!


----------



## Lee (13. Januar 2009)

> 1. Sind sie besser verarbeitet. 2. Ist die Lager Technologie Innovativ, 3. Sehen Sie einfach Cool aus.



NA UND?

Wenn nichts davon einen nutzen hat? Das Lager kann noch so innovativ sein, wenn der Lüfter dennoch laut ist nutzt es nichts...

Über das aussehen mag man streiten können...

Kein Grund hier den Dicken raushängen zu lassen und sein Produkt in den Himmel zu loben, obwohl es das nicht verdient...


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Januar 2009)

ich find die nanoxias mit diesem giftgrün unter uv-licht einfach geil 

und von der lautstärke her kann ich mich nicht beschweren mit 700-800U/min im idle sind sie auch fast unhörbar


----------



## Equilibrium (14. Januar 2009)

Wie laut sind die denn auf vollen touren?...habe mir auch welche bestellt um zu schauen wie gut die wirklich sind.

Ich hatte jetzt schon so einige Lüfter in den Fingern und am besten haben mir jetzt immernoch die Noctua´s und Papst gefallen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Shibi hast recht Nanoxia Besitzer reden die Noiseblocker schlecht!



Bitte was?!
Ich bin auch ein Nanoxia Besitzer und rede NB's trotz dessen nicht schlecht! Also bitte verallgemeinere deine Aussagen nicht so!!!



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ich find die nanoxias mit diesem giftgrün unter uv-licht einfach geil
> 
> und von der lautstärke her kann ich mich nicht beschweren mit 700-800U/min im idle sind sie auch fast unhörbar



Ja bei 7V höre ich sie erst, wenn ich mit meinem Ohr auf 5cm an den Lüfter ran gehe. 



Lee schrieb:


> Wenn nichts davon einen nutzen hat? Das Lager kann noch so innovativ sein, wenn der Lüfter dennoch laut ist nutzt es nichts...



Wie schon gesagt, einfach mit weniger Spannung betreiben.


Ich mochte jetzt nicht lesen, dass ich ein Nanoxia Fan Boy bin! Ich habe lediglich Fehler berichtigt!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Uziflator (14. Januar 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bitte was?!
> Ich bin auch ein Nanoxia Besitzer und rede NB's trotz dessen nicht schlecht! Also bitte verallgemeinere deine Aussagen nicht so!!!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Ich meine Natürlich die Fanboys,Sorry!


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2009)

> Wie schon gesagt, einfach mit weniger Spannung betreiben.



Ich will einfach darauf hinaus, das die Noxis bei gleicher Drehzahl lauter sind als die Noisis... Ich habe beide zu hause und kann sie vergleichen...

Sicherlich sind die Noxis nicht schlecht, nur sind die Noisis leiser und dass soll von den Noxi Boys nicht immer falsch dargestellt werden...


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Januar 2009)

na kommt mal wieder runter das war jetzt der erste thread wo jemand das behauptet hatt, zumindest von denen wo ich gelesen habe, und wenn dann hatt jemand halt diese meinung aber:

*Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher, jeder hatt eins aber keiner will sie hören  
*


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2009)

mcih würd interessieren warum der treadersteller gesperrt ist, hatte der etwa 2 accounts und hat mit sich selber gechattet?? (Geno2009 + Nanotek) hab mir grade den Tread durchgelesen, und das klingt irgendie so.

@rest: warum wegen firmenvergleiche immer solche streitereien entstehen ?? vor allem in einem NANOXIAFANTREAD regen sich leute auf dass über NB hergezogen wird?? --> ist mir unerklärlich, einfach nicht lesen  

für mein neues case werd ich mir auch passende leise lüfter zulegen, was das dann genau wird weis ich noch nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Januar 2009)

wie geil^^ das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen, Geno2009 und Nanotek sind beide gesperrt. Da könnte man natürlich auf die Idee kommen

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Januar 2009)

wo sieht man das?


----------



## Shibi (14. Januar 2009)

Ja, das hat uaf mich schon die ganze Zeit so gewirkt als wäre das nur einer. Accounts am selben Tag erstellt, beide ganz neu und beide sofort hier im Thread und auch nur hier...
Und beide exakt der gleichen Meinung.

Naja, ich werde sie nicht vermissen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## rancer (14. Januar 2009)

hehe, lol, habs schon gleich bei der Threaderstellung gedacht, was das soll xD

Aber was hatten jetzt die "zwei" von dem Thread, war das jetzt nur geflame oder gezielte Werbung??


----------



## el barto (14. Januar 2009)

Tja äußerst interessant, vor allem wenn der Schreibstil der beiden ähnlich ist

Aber warum nicht im Forum Selbstgespräche führen 

@ Topic

finde selber Noiseblocker leiser... und da es mir nicht auf die Optik ankommt brauche ich keine Nanoxias... trotz der fleißigen Werbung von  Geno2009 und Nanotek 

mfg el barto

edit: dürfen mods eigentlich sagen warum wer gesperrt wurde? wegen zwei accounts von einer person oder wegen werbung?


----------



## Shibi (14. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht ist er Shizophren...


----------



## Dicken (14. Januar 2009)

Es ist echt Lustig das die Gesperrt wurden. Aber ich als Fan(Lüfter)Boy finde Nanoxia echt geil. Egal ob andere im fanatiker Still die Nanoxias hochloben wollen. Es spielt doch nur wieder das Leute sehr überzeugt sind von der Marke. 

Und noch mal was für die Noiseblocker Fanatiker man muss ja nicht auf alles reagieren was passiert. Dieses Thema ziel nun mal auf Nanoxia Fans ab. Wenn sich hier Noiseblocker Fans einmischen, brauchen sich die doch nicht wundern wenn Leute mit übersteigerten Ergeiz auf sie reagieren. 

Ich denke das Nanoxia Fans sicher nicht alle so sind wie Geno2009 oder Nanotek - Ich weiß nicht wie alt Sie waren aber legen wir das doch als Jugendsünde für sie ab. Im Sinn hatten sicher nur gutes. Aber wir sind hier ein ehrliches und freundliches Forum. 

Ich als Fan für Nanoxia endschuldige mich für die Aufregung in der  Noiseblocker Fan Fraktion. Sie sollten einfach nur verstehen das Nanoxia in Aussehen und der Technik eigene Wege geht und daher sich von der Massen Technik der Noiseblocker abhebt. Wenn von seiten Noiseblocker Fans behauptet wird Nanoxia sei Lauter als Noiseblocker BlackSilent, muss ich da
wiedersprechen. 

Nanoxia ist einfach Besser und Innovativer als Noiseblocker Black Silent. Aber die Multiframe Serie von Noiseblocker ist in Punkto Innovativtät nicht zuschlagen. Nur leider nicht verbessert wurde das Lager nicht , das ist schade. So kostet ein 4€ Lüfter nun 20€ weil er nun Gummi Puffer hat. Das
ist leider schade...


----------



## Svenne (14. Januar 2009)

Ich würd ma sagen das du wieder der gleiche bist wie die gesperrten User lol^^


----------



## Dicken (14. Januar 2009)

Danke - vielen dank für die Blumen - habe nur die gleiche Meinung - Bin es aber nicht!


----------



## Svenne (14. Januar 2009)

Ja ne is klar is nur ein zufall das eure 3 Profile das gleiche in ÜberMich drin stehen habt^^ dreist


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Januar 2009)

sehr geiler Thread, mir ist schon nach den ersten Posts der User Nanotek und Geno2009 aufgefallen das die beiden die gleiche Person sind ... und nu noch "dicken" dazu ... wie armselig muss man sein 

Zum Thema, ich find die Nanoxias nicht so prickelnd, weder von der Optik noch von den Leistungswerten ... Absolut begeistert bin ich aber vom Noiseblocker Multiframe, hab seit kurzem ein Modell das mit bis zu 2000 U/min rotieren kann und selbst mit dieser Geschwindigkeit bleibt der Lüfter leiser als meine GTX260 im Idle (subjektiver Vergleich) Wenn die nicht so sauteuer wären hätte ich längst meinen gesamten Rechner mit den ausgestattet

Was die unfassbar tolle Nanotechnologie angeht ... was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen?!? Das ist doch wieder nur ein Marketinggag ... das gleiche wärs doch wenn ich auf mein Waschmittel XYZ draufdrucken lasse "jetzt NEU mit C3, für noch ein noch reineres Gefühl" und das intensiv bewerbe ... pfff ... irgendwelche Werbesprüche kann jeder bringen ... aber was zählt ist die tatsächliche Leistung ...


----------



## Dicken (14. Januar 2009)

ohh man ich gebe es echt auf was hier zuschreiben - Ich habe nichts mit den Jungs zu tun. Ich habe nur die gleiche Meinung - Ich hätte nicht gedacht das man sowas nicht schreiben darf ohne gleich als Krank oder beschränkt betitelt zuwerden...


----------



## Dicken (14. Januar 2009)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Was die unfassbar tolle Nanotechnologie angeht ... was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen?!? Das ist doch wieder nur ein Marketinggag ... das gleiche wärs doch wenn ich auf mein Waschmittel XYZ draufdrucken lasse "jetzt NEU mit C3, für noch ein noch reineres Gefühl" und das intensiv bewerbe ... pfff ... irgendwelche Werbesprüche kann jeder bringen ... aber was zählt ist die tatsächliche Leistung ...



Sowas kann auch nur von Dir kommen.... 

Wenn jemand Nanotechnologie als Marketingmasche gefunden hatte war es Noiseblocker bei Multiframe -- dort wird ein Gleitlager als Nano Lager bezeichnet.  Nanoxia hat ein eigenes Lager - eigenen Aufbau - Das Material aus dem das Lager besteht ist ein Nanoplastik. 

Ich glaube es - weil der Lüfter für mich gut ist. Bei anderen glaube ich es erstmal nicht. Solange die nicht einen eigenen Lager Aufbau haben. Bei Noiseblocker sind neuen Lüfter mit Gleitlager ausgestattet und das nenne ich arm.


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Januar 2009)

Dicken schrieb:


> Sowas kann auch nur von Dir kommen....
> 
> Wenn jemand Nanotechnologie als Marketingmasche gefunden hatte war es Noiseblocker bei Multiframe -- dort wird ein Gleitlager als Nano Lager bezeichnet.  Nanoxia hat ein eigenes Lager - eigenen Aufbau - Das Material aus dem das Lager besteht ist ein Nanoplastik.
> 
> Ich glaube es - weil der Lüfter für mich gut ist. Bei anderen glaube ich es erstmal nicht. Solange die nicht einen eigenen Lager Aufbau haben. Bei Noiseblocker sind neuen Lüfter mit Gleitlager ausgestattet und das nenne ich arm.



Na du scheinst mich ja gut zu kennen 

Ich empfehle dir dringend die Lektüre eines Wiki Artikels: Werbung ? Wikipedia

Wenn ich auf der Nanoxia Homepage mal auf den Technologie Button klicke steht da ständig was von irgendeiner tollen Nanotechnologie usw. aber es wird nie veranschaulicht was genau mit dieser tollen Technologie erreicht wird und wie das genau funktioniert ... das ist bei Noiseblocker nicht anders, aber die haben den Vorteil die sind wirklich verdammt leise, selbst bei 12V und voller Drehzahl

Am besten gefällt mir in Sachen Lagertechnologie immernoch Enermax, deren Magnetfeldlager ist grandios ... trotzdem bekommen die einfach keinen WIRKLICH leisen Lüfter hin ... mein Enermax Warp ist zum Beispiel nur bis ca. 1500 U/min als einigermaßen leise zu bezeichnen, der Magma der bei mir rumfliegt ist dank PWM Steuerung sogar durchgehend ganz angenehm aber beide kommen defenitiv nicht an einen Multiframe heran und da störts mich herzlich wenig wenn mein Lüfter "nur" 4 Jahre hält ... spätestens alle 18 Monate wird der eh getauscht ...


----------



## Shibi (15. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass du der Gleiche bist. ^^
Man beachte nur mal das Registrierungsdatum. Das ist wohl nur zufällig der Tag an dem die anderen beiden Gesperrt wurden?
Und das du genau so ein extremer Fanboy bist wie die anderen ist vermutlich auch nur zufällig. Und das ihr drei die einzigen extremen Nanoxia Fans hier seid?

Arbeitest du eigentlich für Nanoxia oder warum machst du überall Werbung für die Lüfter? 

mfg, shibi


----------



## Gast20140710 (16. Januar 2009)

nee, nur weil die SO GEIL AUSSEHEN, das sagte er aber bereits xD

is iwie mein fav-thread, weil die flameboys/der flameboy mit den 3 identitäten (triple-schizoprhrenie o0) überhaupt keine sinnigen argumente anbringt, außer dass ER persönlich an nanoxias technologie glaubt.

ich werf ma 2 sachen hier rein:
- die nanoxias MÜSSEN wirklich gut sein, weil sie ähnlich wie noiseblocker/noctua in tests fast durchweg gut abschneiden
- d.h. nicht, dass es die besten lüfter der welt sind
- dieses giftgrün sieht stillos und absolut hässlich aus.
-  ich bin ein NB-fanboy der alten schule (SX2 + S1)

//achso, waren dann doch 4 punkte^^


----------



## 286volli (24. Februar 2009)

Hey, hab mich extra wegen diesem Tread hier im Forum angemeldet! Ich habe mich im modernen Fan-Wirrwarr total verirrt. 
Welchen Lüfter (ca.10EUR) soll ich mir kaufen bei folgenden Bedingungen:

-Farbe ist vollkommen egal
-Soll später wenn möglich auf 12V betrieben werden
-Soll durch recht dichtes Mesh-Gitter saugen, hoher statischer Druck (Frontlüfter)
-Soll 120mm groß sein
-Nicht höher als 25mm (Scythe Ultra Kaze u.ä. scheidet somit aus)
-Wie gesagt nicht viel mehr als 10 EUR
-Habe ein System mit Quad-Core und 9800 GTX+ usw. also recht warm
-Kühlleistung steht etwas über Lautstärke (will trotzdem keine Flughafenathmosphäre)

Habe persönlich an Nanoxia, Blacknoise, Noctua (teuer), Scythe und Ähnliche gedacht.

Ich möchte natürlich, dass mir nur Leute antworten die nicht an Tri-Schitzophrenie leiden 

lG

Volker


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

Wilkommen im forum   
Entwerder noiesblocker xl oder scynthe s-flex
Oder Yate Loon,gibts aber in letzter zeit immer mehr schlechte Modelle


----------



## 286volli (24. Februar 2009)

Scythe s-flex hab ich auch schon ins auge gefasst, die 100rpm version. habe schon einen 92er davon und bin super zufrieden. denke mal das ich den s-flex demnächst kaufe. danke für die superschnelle antwort!!!

ps: von den yate loons habe ich in letzter zeit auch nur noch schlechte erfahrungen gelesen, wobei die tests ja eigentlich ggut ausfallen... naja komisch...

Danke


----------



## 286volli (24. Februar 2009)

meinte natürlich 1000rpm


----------



## 286volli (24. Februar 2009)

nein nicht ganz: ich meinte 1200rpm jetzt is richtig!!!


----------



## GoZoU (24. Februar 2009)

Und ich meine: Hier gibt es einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button, bitte benutz diesen auch 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Shibi (25. Februar 2009)

Die Noiseblocker XL2 wären auch eine gute Wahl. Die sind etwas leistungsfähiger als die XL1 aber trotzdem noch relativ leise. 

Aber die S-Flex sind natürlich auch eine gute Wahl. Mit ihnen kannst du nichts falsch machen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## 286volli (25. Februar 2009)

Oh das mit dem Ändern hab ich jetzt erst gesehen. sorry bin neu im forum.

Noiseblockers sind echt ne coole sache aber die kosten noch mal mehr als die ohnehin schon teuren s-flex und man muss echt mal überlegen: mehr als 10 EUR für einen Lüfter? naja ist wohl eher eine grundsatzfrage...

auch 160EUR für ne grafikkarte auszugeben oder 90 für ein gehäuse das man eigentlich nicht brauch... tja wirtschaft ankurbeln!!!


----------



## Dicken (14. April 2009)

Daher nimm Nanoxia  Sind auch gut  und kosten in der Bulk Version weit weniger als 10€


----------



## Bigyeti (14. April 2009)

Du weist schon das die Frage 2 Monate alt is? Oo
Außerdem sollten doch darauf keine Triple-Schezophrenie Leute antworten


----------



## NCphalon (14. April 2009)

ruhig jungs ruhig... 

mir gefallen die Xigmateks am besten *wegrenn*


----------



## Bigyeti (14. April 2009)

@NCphalon : Sind immo auch meine Favos, wenn se nur auch mal so leise wären^^


----------



## NCphalon (14. April 2009)

naja wenigstens ham se ne angemessene förderleistung... hab ma ausgerechnet, der Nanoxia FX12-2000 fördert pro umdrehung 0,06723m³/h un der Xigmatek XLF-F1253 schon 0,0687269m³/h 

bei 1500rpm sin das immerhin 3m³/h unterschied^^


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

Ganz so Freaky bin ich auch ned 
Aber die Xigies sind schon cool, Orange hat halt nicht jeder


----------



## NCphalon (15. April 2009)

nochnet^^freu mich schon auf die 3 140er xD


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

Die sollen ja angeblich nicht so toll sein, aber hey wir können froh sein, dass Nanoxia keine 140er abbietet


----------



## NCphalon (15. April 2009)

naja 16dB(A) un 108m³/h bei 1000rpm is zummindest theoretisch vergleichsweise gut... die einzige alternative für mich wärn die modelle von Spire aber von denen hab ich noch garnix gehört un so wahnsinnig toll sehn die auchnet aus...

glaub wir könnten den fred ma in "Xigmatek Fan Treff" umbenennen^^


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> naja 16dB(A) un 108m³/h bei 1000rpm is zummindest theoretisch vergleichsweise gut... die einzige alternative für mich wärn die modelle von Spire aber von denen hab ich noch garnix gehört un so wahnsinnig toll sehn die auchnet aus...
> 
> glaub wir könnten den fred ma in "Xigmatek Fan Treff" umbenennen^^



16db sagt ja kaum was aus. Der Schalldruck ist nicht maßgeblich für die Lautstärke verantwortlich, das macht die Einheit Sone.
Hab hier auch nen 17 db Lüfter rumliegen und der is unangenehm wie sonstwas.

Außerdem schreiben die Hersteller immer ihre Wunschangabe auf die Teile drauf. Es gibt wohl kauf eine Branche in der so viel gelogen wird^^


----------



## NCphalon (15. April 2009)

der durchschnittsverbraucher kann ja auch schlecht nachmessen xD

aber ich geh ma davon aus, dass der 140er leiser is als der 120er un der is auf ne CPU kühler (viele verwirbelungen) mit 1000rpm kaum zu hören (dafür treten aber bei 940rpm hörbare vibrationen auf^^)


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

^^
Bei Alternate sagen die Leute, dass der 140er leuter is.
TEste ihn mal , wenn se gut sind hol ich mir auch 2.


----------



## NCphalon (15. April 2009)

k

wobei du dich net auf mich verlassen solltest, ich bin lautstärke gewöhnt xD


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

^^
Bin eher Silence gewöhnt


----------



## NCphalon (15. April 2009)

hab mir eben en 120mm lüfter von Y.S.Tech als ventilator hingestellt, regelung per Zalman Fan mate 2 un geschwindigkeitsanzeige über Speedfan, ohne gehäuse un mit em taschentuch vom schreibtisch entkoppelt hört ma nur en leises schleifen un luftrauschen^^


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

^^
hatte hier mal nen Lüfterbaterie aus 4 Revoltec dark Blue^^
Das war nen schöner ventilator, hat schön geleuchtet^^


----------



## NCphalon (15. April 2009)

das haste dir doch en zug geholt xD

muss ma gucken ob ich mir net das leistungsstärkere modell von vor meinen festplatten (Scythe Kamakaze, 1700rpm, 113m³/h, blaue LEDs) als ventilator nehm... das hat immerhin en eingebautes Drehpoti^^


----------



## Dicken (21. April 2009)

Ob Xigmatek Lüfter wirklich leiser sind als Nanoxia or Noiseblocker wage ich mal zubezweifeln. Es ist richtig das beide Hersteller noch keine 140mm Lüfter haben. Aber ich habe von Pc-cooling erfahren das sicher damit gerechnet werden kann. Das zu diesen Sommer 140mm Lüfter kommen werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. April 2009)

lol grad den Thread entdeckt, unaufälliger Werbung machen ging ja überhaupt nicht   


Allein schon die Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei der Umfrage, ich kann nichtmehr  


Jetzt weiß ich von welchem Produkt ich definitiv die Finger lasse


----------

